# How do you avoid loneliness on the road?



## up2eleven (Jan 9, 2013)

What do you do to remain social? I know there's rainbow gatherings and the like, but what about when there's not a regional and you don't want to be in a city, but you don't want to be all alone either? I'd like to deal with cities as little as possible, unless I need supplies or something.

I'm about to hit the road again for the first time in about 15 years, so I'm way out of the loop. 

Also, how do you fill your time to avoid being bored?


----------



## Everymanalion (Jan 9, 2013)

The only way I have found to help cure my depression on the road(I am straight edge so no drugs or alch) is a dog. Always with me. Always down for any situation.


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 9, 2013)

Not every traveler goes to Drainbow gatherings ya know. 

I have a dog that helps. Sometimes I travel with another person, that kills loneliness. 

To kill boredom, I play music, read, write, dumpster dive, walk down the highway, throw rocks at cans...


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 9, 2013)

It's funny but I feel like it's harder to overcome boredom when I'm housed up.


----------



## noitanicullaH (Jan 9, 2013)

Do anything you want, sing,read,write,carve wood,make bracelets, pick up mushrooms,nuts,berries,plants, go fishing,swimming, try to build something, life is so full of everything. Or simply go and make some trouble.


----------



## Firefly (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't care about being social as I stay to myself, but to kill boredom I carry a short fishing rod and a small tackle box in my pack. It may not be your thing but in between trains or hitching it sure kills time. Also grilled fish on rice is better than just rice when your down to the last of your food. As said before reading is great too.


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm tired of trying to be social, even among travelers there is this self-entitled vapid attitude that is starting to seriously annoy me. I can see why some people become hermits in the mountains.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jan 9, 2013)

Reading definitely kills the boredom for me, though I find I'm rarely bored whenever I'm out there. Walking has always been the best way for me to keep entertained though. As far as loneliness, well I feel this site helps a lot with that. The internet in general is a wonderful tool for stay connected to friends even when they're hundreds of miles away. Also having a good road dog helps.


----------



## machzorton (Jan 10, 2013)

I've never found loneliness a problem, I sometimes find myself just staring at nothing for hours, living dreams in my mind. I read sometimes, but get bored pretty easy and just end up trailing off thinking up different directions the story could have gone in. Making videos is another thing I like to do but I find it difficult to keep charged batteries. Drawing can be fun but I can't do too much at a time or I get bored.

You could always try doing things that you've always wanted to do but never found the time to do such as playing an instrument, knitting, sewing, or maybe something like photography.


----------



## domo (Jan 10, 2014)

I tend to play music, research, and just do the first thing that comes to mind. Like find a cool place to squat


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jan 21, 2014)

I feel sometimes I have to have a good day to.adjust and movement helps me fight loneliness. Really I don't care who you are either your gonna get lonely. I'm kind of an emotional person but spend a good bit of time with just my dog. But to answer the question without saying its how you avoid it cuz ya can't, my mutt, writing, reading subject of choice, drinking and I don't have to be shit faced to feel fine and alrite, internet unfortunately, not so much pot anymore as the years of it have burned me out and anxiety is killer, sewing my shit, walking around, sometimes wittling, playing instruments, talking to the very few people I keep on contact with and sooooooo on


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jan 21, 2014)

Ah shit some good replies here I think a lot of people become junkies and drunks because of lack of busyness and hobbies and imagination, fishing, slingshot hunting or any in general I enjoy cooking wild game or anything on fires, I've built fires and sat by them for fifteen minutes before just for the hell of it


----------



## Zeke42 (Jan 22, 2014)

I have spent whole evenings alone watching a nice fire. Books and music help me a lot, as well. If you re in a town or city, go meet people, strike up conversations and strike down general loneliness. Unfortunately for me, the kind of loneliness I suffer is usually for a deeper, intimate one (or more) on one bond.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jan 22, 2014)

I've spent days with fire as most people do television to be specific I meant building fires using different techniques or just collecting the needed fuel for them is doing something other than being lonely


----------

